

Ask HN: Ethics of Employee Surveillance - dubeye

I am considering installing time tracking / activity surveillance software on staff computers. I mentioned this to a friend who was shocked and strongly opposed. So I would like to ask a wider audience.<p>Some background. I have a web company that is largely online, but requires two office staff to complete qualitative work which is hard to track effectively, such as proof reading and document editing. I am out of the office 90% of the time working on a new project.<p>I am generally pleased with their work, but I've no way of knowing if the day's work was completed in one hour, or eight, which makes setting targets problematic.<p>So I am considering an application to track activity. This won't stop staff playing on their phones, chatting, of course, but I've ruled out webcams so short of actually turning up to work, this is the next best solution.<p>I am worried that introducing this measure will be demoralising to staff.<p>Any thoughts?
======
abbasmehdi
So you're happy with their work but don't know if they have enough work?

The way of testing that is by starting to give them more work until you get a)
push-back from them over and over again, b) they start missing deadlines, and
c) the quality of the work drops. When you get all three you know you are
getting max output.

Secondly, have a rewards program. Just like you would not be in business if
your business was not in the business of making money, they would not be
working, not for you at least, if it weren't for the paycheck. Having a
rewards program based on your objectives will closely align all parties'
goals.

Finally, did you not perform their job at any stage? Do you really have no
clue about how much effort it takes to complete each aspect of their job? If
yes, go by those estimates to figure out what it takes.

------
jpluscplusm
You're trying to find a technical solution to a people problem. That generally
doesn't work.

Finding a people solution will yield better results: stretch targets; output
quality reviews; regular 1-2-1s; discussion about career progression; more
responsibility.

If they're actually at a low enough level where a program will obviate the
need for you to fulfil your managerial responsibilities, why not outsource,
pay for piece work, etc. There's no benefit to you to keep motivated workers
employed - there's nothing to motivate them /with/.

------
dholowiski
My personal opinion is that if you don't trust these people to be honest and
don't think they are dedicated, they probably shouldn't be working for you in
the first place.

